# I must accompany my prison lest the iron gates get lonely



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Approaching my doom,
A winter leaf captures my attention
Hanging solitary, heart-shaped on a naked branch
Utterly alone and desperate not to fall

Her thread-like, fibre grasp
Weakens silently
And she trembles in the abscence of wind
Darkness taunts her fragile beauty
Into giving up, submiting subversively 
To the death crack-whip of nature

(I must be cracking up to write things like this.)
----------------------

I must accompany my prison

Iron gates! Don't greet me
I'm glad to see _you_
Please, let me hang myself from your bars
I want to catch my elbows in between
So I can be married to contempt forever

How I long to cry on the metal
Maybe bitterness and salt can dissolve my hopes to turmoil
Please, lock that door
The gates comfort me

I want to slip under this hard, wooden bed
And wait for the wood to disintegrate into my very flesh
The nails will entertain me while I try not to
Think of my own desperation

No one can hear me---this wasteland captured my soul a long time ago
I was dancing in the snow
And the forest leaned in on me
Why, I could have shouted then, 
But a cloud smothered me

The furthest reaches of my soul
Are nothing but a lonely pit
I dance around it now
Not in jest, but as a final show

I want to be remembered for being carefree
As truely, nothing is more so than the desperation of this
My soul could crack in the humidity of a death-like sauna
And I would not notice
It means nothing to me

Dis-association, gentle poison, enslaving me
By own tastebuds
Don't slip me another, I am gone
Save your witchery for another lass
I am corrupted already, a fragmented mass

Why, I truely am dispersed:
Deceptively clear water, encountered in pleasantly stiffled dreams
First alerted me to this curse

My soul was gone
I lay, I couldn't say barren, but grey
Tracing the geometry of my robes
Creating faces in the dirt
If I had not have taken an elevated view, I suppose it would have hurt

I lay beside myself!
Letting my baby-skin rot
I dreamed of toys I did not have
Laying alone in my cot
If that was a dream, then I will kill myself now
As the only realities of my life will have been disproved out and out
----------

(Hope that anyone who reads this is not put off by unpolished style. I write from the death-inhabited fissures of my pathetic existance, what comes out could not be disguised as nice. Sorry.)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What is your interpretation of my poetry Brad? I'd like to know, don't be shy.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish I could express myself like that, you are so talented

Bailee


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats quite lovely...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

bailee said:


> I wish I could express myself like that, you are so talented
> 
> Bailee


Thankyou so much, I was dissociated an nearly out of my mind when I wrote this. Reading it back, there is something strangely beautiful about it, but when I was writing it I thought people would think bad of me for putting something so disturbing on the board. I didn't quite transmit my feelings through this poetry, it's always the sexual stuff that comes through more clearly! Why oh why oh why. I must try and muster the confidence to write something again.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Very well written - it actually dredged up a lot of old feelings and memories so I think you have captured it pretty well.

Quite haunting and disturbing :shock:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Quite haunting and disturbing


I agree...but also has something very gripping and oddly beautiful.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well Miss_starling, I have to say I love your work, you write, not from your heart, but from your soul.

you come across as being a very complex person to me.
Very interesting work.

Cheers 3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear 3098, 
Is that your barcode? 
Thankyou for liking it, I hope everyone does, but if they don't it's not a problem either. It's nice when people comment because I write without thinking, so more often than not, it is other people who see the connections before I do.
Welcome to the site
R


----------

